# AngelFins in the GTA on October 1st



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Our stops will be as follows:


10:00 a.m.: *Starbucks *- Hurontario St and Britannia Rd West just off the 401
 10:30 a.m.: *Scotiabank* parking lot at the 401 and Islington Avenue
 11:15 a.m. *Petsmart* - highway 7 and Woodbine Ave
 12:30 p.m. *Shoppers Drug Mart* - Fairview Mall

*Flake food:*
The main source of protein in all our flake food (except of spirulina flakes) is salmon, which has a high percentage of omega 3 fatty acids and is a natural color enhancer.


Brine shrimp flake food 1lb - $12
 Meat lovers flake food 1lb - $12
 Super color flake food 1lb - $15
 Spirulina flake food 1lb -$15 *NEW*

*Sinking Sticks:*
Excellent food for plecos, corydoras, tropheus (veggie sticks) and wide variety of cichlids.


Earthworm sticks 0.5 lb - $6 (cories and plecos favorite)
 Brine shrimp sticks 0.5 lb - $6
 Premium veggie sticks 0.5 lb - $6

*Australian freeze dried black worms*
food with very high nutritional value, which is loved by discus, angelfish, dwarf cichlids and other meat loving fish


50 grams - $25
 100 grams - $45
 200 grams - $85
*Poret sponge filters made by Swiss Tropicals NEW
*
4x4x4 cube filter - $9 - great filter for 5-15 gallon tanks

*Plastic bags*


4" x 14" 2mil. plastic bags 50 count - $3.50
 6" x 20" 2mil plastic bags 50 count - $4.00
 4" x 14" 2mil. plastic bags 100 count - $6.00
 6" x 20" 2mil plastic bags 100 count - $7.00
*Medication*


Wormer Plus (5 grams) - $15 - Flubendazole based medication, effective for use against gill flukes, body flukes and intestinal worms
 Chloramine T (100 grams) -$30
 Wormer Plus & Chloramine T - $35

*Fish*


Apistogramma cacatuoides - (1 male +1 female) $15 - young specimens, they are not yet breeding pairs - limited number available
More info can be found at our website angelfins.ca or just email us at: [email protected]


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Please place your orders via email ([email protected]) or PM by Friday September 30th.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

My fishes love the earthworm sticks! Hope you guys will get more variety of pellets/sticks


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

missindifferent said:


> My fishes love the earthworm sticks! Hope you guys will get more variety of pellets/sticks


Our fish are now testing a few new foods - soft krill pellets and floating shrimp bites so we might have larger selection in the near future.


----------

